# Verbs with the pronoun "o" (a, os, as)



## coloboc66

I learn portuguese (brasilian) language myself. 
I beg you to check if I have written correctly the sentences with the pronoun "o"? 
Especially interested in the emphasis in the verbs. 
Or give me please a link for these rules! 
Help me please! 
Thanks!

Indicativo Presente:
Eu lavo-o. 
Tu lavá-lo. 
Ele lava-o. 
Nós lavámo-lo. 
Vós lavái-lo. 
Eles lavam-no.

Indicativo Pretérito perfeito composto:
Eu tenho-o lavado. 
Tu tên-lo lavado. 
Ele tem-no lavado. 
Nós temô-lo lavado. 
Vós tendê-lo lavado. 
Eles têm-no lavado.

And I'll need also all other tenses


----------



## Vanda

Well, I'll tell you, it is not easy. The rules are many..
Have a look:


> *1 – Quando a forma verbal termina em vogal, o pronome não sofre alterações. *
> ex: Vi o filme. > *Vi-o*
> 
> *2 - Quando a forma verbal termina em R, S, ou Z, estas consoantes caem e o pronome pessoal passa a ser: -lo, -la, -los, -las.*
> ex: Vou ver o Pedro. > Vou *vê-lo*.
> Tu contas histórias.  > Tu *conta-las*.
> Ele faz os trabalhos de casa. > Ele *fá-los*.
> 
> *3 - Se a forma verbal terminar em  M ou em ditongo nasal (õe, ão), o pronome tomará as formas: -no, -na -nos, -nas.*
> ex: Os alunos viram o filme. > Os alunos *viram-no *
> O João põe o livro na estante. > O João *põe-no* na estante



and there are more here. 

And here you have the verbo lavar with pronouns. Just roll the bar to the middle of the page.


----------



## xiskxisk

Quando termina em consoante (excepto m), tira-se a consoante e acrescenta-se um l no início do pronome:
lavas+o = lava-lo
lavar+o, lavá-lo

Quando termina em som nasal, acrescenta-se um n no início do pronome:
lavam+o = lavam-no
tens+o = tem-lo (o n passa a m)
põe+o = põe-no

A primeira pessoa do plural perde o s final:
lavamos+nos = lavamo-nos
temos+nos = temo-nos

De resto é só acrescentar o pronome:
lavo+o = lavo-o


----------



## coloboc66

Thanks! 
But what about the emphasis in the verbs?
I cannot find any rules.
On example:
*lavá-lo*
Why should we here write "*á*", but no "*a*"?


----------



## machadinho

Because the stress in the infinite la*var* is on the -var. It drops the r but retains the stress.


----------



## coloboc66

machadinho said:


> Because the stress in the infinite la*var* is on the -var. It drops the r but retains the stress.


Is the same in Infinivo Pessoal?
*Eu lavá-lo.*
Right?


----------



## machadinho

Yes, it's the same. But eu lavá-lo is wrong. We need a preposition. Para eu lavá-lo, for instance.


----------



## coloboc66

So I may do such rule:
"If the stress is on the last sillable of a verb -r/-s/-z, we must change the -a/-e/-o before the -r/-s/-z to the -á/-ê/-ô".
Right?


----------



## machadinho

Nope. But I don't know about any rules. Rather than following any rules it's more like how can I keep the stress where it was before adding the objective pronoun?


----------



## xiskxisk

coloboc66 said:


> Thanks!
> But what about the emphasis in the verbs?
> I cannot find any rules.
> On example:
> *lavá-lo*
> Why should we here write "*á*", but no "*a*"?



Because the stress never change when you add the pronoun.

In lavar the stress is in the last syllable, in lava it would be the second to last, then we write lavá to keep it stressed in the last syllable.

The word stress rules are explained here.


----------



## guihenning

La*vá*-lo (la*var*+o)
*La*va-lo (*la*vas+o)
That's why the stress can not change when adding a pronoun, cause it changes meanings. The R keeps the stress at the end of verbs, but removing it makes the stress go back to the syllable before; in order to avoid that and keep the original stressed syllable, we must add an accent.  *Stressed syllables in bold. *


----------



## nick1990

É por causa do acento tônico! Se você se esquecer de acentuar a letra antes do hífen, o acento muda para a sílaba anterior!  Acentue, então, mas cuidado quando a última letra for um "i", pois ela já fica automaticamente acentuada, sem precisar do tracinho em cima dela. Cheers!


----------



## wtrmute

machadinho said:


> Yes, it's the same. But eu lavá-lo is wrong. We need a preposition. Para eu lavá-lo, for instance.



Careful: while we generally like to use the preposition _para_ as a conjugation aid for the Personal Infinitive, it's not necessary.  For instance, in the phrase _Acreditamos serem eles os causadores de tamanha confusão_ (source), the Personal Infinitive does not take any preposition, even though the verb _acreditar_ usually takes a complement with _em_.


----------



## machadinho

Sure.  I meant to say a personal infinitive has to be *embedded in* something in order to make sense. Granted, it doesn't have to be within the scope of a preposition. But it can't stand on its own.

By the way, what a redundant discussion. Do people actually read each other's posts before repeating what others have just said?


----------



## coloboc66

Thanks to everybody!


----------



## coloboc66

What's correctly:
------------------
Ele partiu sem o lavar.
or
Ele partiu sem lavá-lo.
-----------------
?


----------



## Carfer

I'say _'Ele partiu sem o lavar_' rather than '_Ele partiu sem lavá-lo' _mostly because it_ s_ounds more natural in my variant (European Portuguese) and also because a preposition ('_sem_') precedes the infinitive and the meaning is negative, which is the usual grammar rule (*). I wouldn't correct the second sentence though. I think it's an acceptable mistake (in my variant, I mean, if we may consider it a mistake). 
_
(*)_if actually there is a rule, which I doubt.


----------



## guihenning

According to Cunha & Cintra, both sentences are correct, although the second sounds more natural to Brazilian ears.


----------



## xiskxisk

Carfer said:


> I'say _'Ele partiu sem o lavar_' rather than '_Ele partiu sem lavá-lo' _mostly because it_ s_ounds more natural in my variant (European Portuguese) and also because a preposition ('_sem_') precedes the infinitive and the meaning is negative, which is the usual grammar rule (*). I wouldn't correct the second sentence though. I think it's an acceptable mistake (in my variant, I mean, if we may consider it a mistake).
> _
> (*)_if actually there is a rule, which I doubt.



What about:

Ele partiu sem avisá-lo de que não voltaria a retornar.


----------



## Carfer

xiskxisk said:


> What about:
> 
> Ele partiu sem avisá-lo de que não voltaria a retornar.


Nada a objectar, se bem que pessoalmente tenda para a posição proclítica na fala corrente. Como disse, tenho muitas dúvidas de que as regras de colocação dos pronomes átonos se possam considerar, de facto, regras, tantas são as variantes e as excepções.


----------

